# ❥ sugary art shop ┇ [working]



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome to my first ever art shop here on BTF!;;;
I'm only really used to Deviantart and Gaia when it comes to selling art- 
but here we go~ wish me luck! ❤
deviantart ┇ gaiaonline ┇ [URL="https://www.picarto.tv/live/channel.php?watch=milktoast"]picarto[/URL] ┇ tumblr​




*1)* be kind and patient with me and others in the thread
*2)* do not trace/copy/claim/heavily reference my work
*3)* all RLC must be paid in *USD* through PayPal _after_ I accept your request
*4)* do not ask for non chibi- I am a chibi artist! I don't tend to stray from the style i suck sorry
*5)* I retain the right to decline any commission as I see fit 
*6)* I have multiple payment options- but if certain ones are closed please do not pester me about paying that way!
*7)* any funny business (ex. not paying, stealing from my town, stealing/tracing my art, etc) and I will personally *blacklist* you
*8)* you may use any art you get from me* ANYWHERE*- however do *NOT* resell my art or use it to gain a profit without asking prior to ordering
*9)* please do not critique unless asked to- im a baby (if I forgot to draw something though- do tell me!)
*10)* I retain the right to give a refund and cancel at any time with good reason.
​




*will do* ┇ Mayors, OCs, Villagers (in plushie form), Other Site Avatars, Fandom Characters, Real People, Mild Gore, Semi-Nudity, Semi-Anthro, Certain Non-Human Races (Goo/Slime people, other monster-esque, etc), Couples (rarely though), Certain Small Animals, Detail
*won't do* ┇ Villagers (normal form), Realistic Animals, Guro, Full Nudity, Full Anthro/Mecha, Clutter (there is a difference between clutter and detail), Bald, Beards, Non-Chibi Style​



3 slots at a time - waiting list unlimited

*Slots ┇ filling w/ wait list*


Spoiler: slots



1)
2)
3)


*Waiting List ┇ closed*


Spoiler: waiting list



- Chibi.Hoshi x3 (1 couple - 2 single)
- Kairi-Kitten x3
- Zenith x3
- Emzy 
- gnoixaim
- Kammeh 
- MayorGong x3
- Alvery
- fup10k x4
- Norski 
- Simple
- Witch
- pengutango
- buuunii 
- milkbae
- DrewDiddy1996 
- izzi000
- Shirohibiki
- erikanyan


​



Couples are x2 the price for every payment option ; 1-2 small companions/plushie villagers are free

*Single CG Chibi ┇ $15 - 900BTB/TBT - 30MIL IGB*


Spoiler: single cg chibi



















*Single Sketch Chibi ┇ $5 - 200BTB/TBT - 5MIL IGB*


Spoiler: single sketch chibi













*Single Mini Chibi ┇ $8 - 500BTB/TBT - 15MIL IGB*


Spoiler: single mini chibi










​



Please read this and follow it *COMPLETELY*!!

*RLC ┇ CLOSED* Once you've been accepted, you may either wait until a sketch is produced or pay right away via PayPal (kotarosey@gmail.com). All payments must be in USD. You must pay the fee when one is present. Select "_No Address Needed_"- this is *VERY* important as PayPal will want me to show proof of shipping if you forget this step! Do not mention the commission/drawing/chibi in any way in the _Notes_ section- I will give you a code word to type instead so I know it's you.

*TBT/BTB ┇ CLOSED* Once you've been accepted, you may either wait until a sketch is produced or pay right away. Be sure to put your username in the Optional Note section just for organizations sake.

*IGB/Items ┇ CLOSED* Once you've been accepted, please wait until a sketch is produced to pay. Payment will take place in my town. Do *NOT* wander off or take anything. We will settle on a date and time to do the transfer, multiple trips are allowed if needed. If you are feeling iffy about paying after only seeing a sketch- you may pay half first after the sketch and the rest later (it's just more work on your end). Items must either be unorderables, DLC, Gracie, Pink/White Hydrangeas, White/Pink Cosmos and Roses.

*Art Trade ┇ CLOSED* Do not start on your end until I produce a sketch. If one of us finishes our end early- please wait to exchange until the other is done.

*Other Currency ┇ CLOSED* This would include anything related to other sites (Steam, Gaia, dA points, LoL, etc). Terms for payment will be decided individually. If you have something you want to offer up that you'd like to pay with- feel free! 
​




*Q:* _Are you male or female?_
*A:* Female! ;v;

*Q:* _What can I call you?_
*A:* Well, everywhere else my alias is Milky. But you can call me whatever! Sugarbun, Sugar, Milky, etc.

*Q:* _What other sites can I find you on?_
*A:* Deviantart, GaiaOnline, Tumblr, Tera, Steam, League of Legends, Picarto, Reddit and here!

*Q:* _What programs do you use?_
*A:* Paint Tool SAI (main), Photoshop CS6 (for touchups)

*Q:* _Tools?_
*A:* Wacom Intuos 4 Medium Tablet and the aforementioned programs

*Q:*_ Can I order multiple commissions?_
*A:* Yes! But you will be filling up multiple slots.

*Q:* _Why is my RLC slot also on your dA slots?_
*A:* Helps me keep track of all the RLC I need to do~

*Q:* _Why do you rarely do couples?_
*A:* l-a-z-y and I suck at couple poses 'cus I make heads too big :'(

*Q:* _Do you do groups? Or Villagers?_
*A:* Maaaybeeee??? And no. Only as plushies.

Any other questions? Don't be afraid to ask! (/)v(\);;
​




```
[B]Style ┇[/B] type here
[B]References ┇[/B]
[spoiler=references]pictures here[/spoiler]
[B]Extra Info ┇[/B] anything you need me to note
[B]Payment Type ┇[/B] RLC, TBT, IGB, etc
[B]Total ┇[/B] $$$$
```
​
- - - Post Merge - - -

hhHhhh OPEN

kind of

once I finish 2 giveaway prizes then I can open up slots orz;;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 10, 2015)

Kind of open? lol XD
Could I be put on the waiting list please. ^^


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Kind of open? lol XD
> Could I be put on the waiting list please. ^^



lol;; yeah just kindddd of open 

sure thing!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 10, 2015)

Waiting list please 8'D? For when you open : ) Also curious if I would be able to get another slot as I have two OC's : O? If not I shall take one xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2015)

ooo! I'm gonna be all grabby grab with this *-* (wow I sound like trash lmao)
*Style ┇* Single Mini Chibi
*References ┇*


Spoiler: References














*Extra Info ┇* Nothing really :>
*Payment Type ┇* IGB!!
*Slot or Wait ┇* Waiting list


*Style ┇* Single Mini Chibi
*References ┇*


Spoiler: references














*Extra Info ┇* If the Plushies are free, would you be willing to add both villagers: Beau and Cookie as Plushies
*Payment Type ┇* IGB
*Slot or Wait ┇* Waiting List

*Total ┇* 30 Million IGB!!

Additionally, I'd like to say your stuff is really fab and I hope I'll be accepted when you're open 8D


----------



## boujee (Mar 10, 2015)

Ooh, can I be put on the waiting list as well?


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 10, 2015)

Do you have any examples of your villager drawings? I would really like to see what they look like because your chibis are so cute!


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Waiting list please 8'D? For when you open : ) Also curious if I would be able to get another slot as I have two OC's : O? If not I shall take one xD



Okie dokie! c:

Yeah yeah- that's alright!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 10, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Okie dokie! c:
> 
> Yeah yeah- that's alright!



Thanks so much 8D *ogles gorgeous work<3* Ah, should we fill out a waitlist form : )?


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ooo! I'm gonna be all grabby grab with this *-* (wow I sound like trash lmao)
> *Style ┇* Single Mini Chibi
> *References ┇*
> 
> ...



Added~ uvu

omgkdshg t-thank you!! I'm flattered omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zenith said:


> Ooh, can I be put on the waiting list as well?



Added~ c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 10, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> lol;; yeah just kindddd of open
> 
> sure thing!


Ahhh thank you, I will fill out a forum then. ^^



Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Do you have any examples of your villager drawings? I would really like to see what they look like because your chibis are so cute!


I hope you are meaning plushie.

*won't do* ┇ *Villagers* (normal form), Realistic Animals, Guro, Full Nudity, Full Anthro/Mecha, Clutter (there is a difference between clutter and detail), Bald, Beards, Non-Chibi Style

Just trying to help out a new artist around here #><#;


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Do you have any examples of your villager drawings? I would really like to see what they look like because your chibis are so cute!



Like, non-plushie? 'Mm I don't have any on hand- wait no that's not true I have this but it's a tad old and the style is different:





I'm not too keen on drawing villagers though since I have a lack of experience with them and animals in general;;


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Added~ uvu
> 
> omgkdshg t-thank you!! I'm flattered omg


Wewwwww, mind if I put another chib by the way? I'd love to get one of my friend's mayor and a plushie of one of her villagers :>

And pfft, I feel so common by saying that but I'm really diggin' the style of your stuff bruh!!


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 10, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I hope you are meaning plushie.
> 
> *won't do* ┇ *Villagers* (normal form), Realistic Animals, Guro, Full Nudity, Full Anthro/Mecha, Clutter (there is a difference between clutter and detail), Bald, Beards, Non-Chibi Style
> 
> Just trying to hep out a new artist around here #><#;



ya ya thats what i was talking about sorry! i wasn't sure if i had to be specific or not because they did say that they did do villagers but in plushie form soo thats what i was asking for sorry for the confusion ^.^


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Wewwwww, mind if I put another chib by the way? I'd love to get one of my friend's mayor and a plushie of one of her villagers :>
> 
> And pfft, I feel so common by saying that but I'm really diggin' the style of your stuff bruh!!



Yeah yeah, that's fine! no prob

omgg thank you! ❤


----------



## Emzy (Mar 10, 2015)

I would love to be put on the waiting list! Your art is so cute!


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> ya ya thats what i was talking about sorry! i wasn't sure if i had to be specific or not because they did say that they did do villagers but in plushie form soo thats what i was asking for sorry for the confusion ^.^



OH! So a plushie example! While I have none on hand- I can doodle one up real quick if you'd like. c: Gimme a second and I'll reply with one~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 10, 2015)

*Style ┇*Mini Chibi Couple
*References ┇*


Spoiler: references











More here>[X]

Husband refs:



Spoiler: AERITH HUSBAND/OUTFIT



Kouji (her husband)-








His essentially entire outfit:




^Has the belt/outfit like here (art by Lilliee)





Spoiler: KOUJI BOOT/HAIR REF








His boots look like this 8D^ (not this outfit though)




The blue haired one^



*Extra Info ┇* The fan is optional 8D Kouji has olive-green eyes and dark blue hair that sort of swirls in the front :3 (Kairi-Kitten)
*Payment Type ┇* TBT
*Slot or Wait ┇* Wait
*Total ┇* 1000 TBT

Gomen for all these refs T_T^

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Style ┇*Mini Chibi Couple
*References ┇*


Spoiler: references












And hair/bangs like this please : )^ (art by muromame)





Outfit like this please^ (art by Ardrey)



More here>[X]

Husband Ref:



Spoiler: KAIRI HUSBAND








Has this necklace^





<He has longer hair tied with a blue thin ribbon and these earrings. orz 





^Essentially his entire outfit (has black boots)<3 (has hair like in this pic but half the length and this exact eye color) (art by spacejammies) xD lastly>>>




^pants are this color :3



*Extra Info ┇* Could she have the black cloth in front in back as well : )? If possible could she be holding a dagger or if not just a cute/lovey stance w/ her husband? : O (Kairi-Kitten)
*Payment Type ┇* TBT
*Slot or Wait ┇* Wait
*Total ┇* 1000 TBT


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Style ┇* Single Mini Chibi
*References ┇* 


Spoiler: references












Pumps/Shoes like the one on this piece of my mayor if possible^ (art by Amore)


*Extra Info ┇* If she could have a gun I would love that<3 For companion/plushie could she have Bam and Rosie (Kairi-Kitten)
*Payment Type ┇* TBT
*Slot or Wait ┇* Wait List
*Total ┇* 500 TBT

Grand Total: 2500 TBT

Uwah hope this is acceptable >_< Please let me know if I need to make changes : O


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

Emzy said:


> I would love to be put on the waiting list! Your art is so cute!



Ahh thank you!! Will do~


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 10, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> OH! So a plushie example! While I have none on hand- I can doodle one up real quick if you'd like. c: Gimme a second and I'll reply with one~



Yaay! thanks ^.^ sorry for the trouble


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 10, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> ya ya thats what i was talking about sorry! i wasn't sure if i had to be specific or not because they did say that they did do villagers but in plushie form soo thats what i was asking for sorry for the confusion ^.^


No no that's my fault. I thought you were asking it with your order *hides in hole*


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 10, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> No no that's my fault. I thought you were asking it with your order *hides in hole*



haha its all good


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 10, 2015)

*Style ┇* Single Mini Chibi
*References ┇* 


Spoiler: references



http://sta.sh/21lbd6153mng


*Extra Info ┇* Please draw her with her hair down ^^
*Payment Type ┇* BTB
*Slot or Wait ┇* Wait list please!!!
*Total ┇* 500BTB (or more??? +++)


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> *Style ┇* Single Mini Chibi
> *References ┇*
> 
> 
> ...



Cute! Added~ ;v;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 10, 2015)

*Style ┇* Mini Chibi (Couple)
*References ┇*


Spoiler: Couple References






Spoiler: Katy














Spoiler: Stefan





























*Extra Info ┇* These two are lovers, could you have them holding hands and smiling and giggling. ^^
Don't worry about the wings. Draw the marshmallows on their shoulders or somewhere in the frame.
*Payment Type ┇* TBT
*Total ┇* 1000 TBT Bells

*----------------------------*

*Style ┇* Mini Chibi
*References ┇*


Spoiler: Mayor & Villager References






Spoiler: Mayor Ref













Spoiler: Mitzi













*Extra Info ┇*  Could you have her hugging a Mitzi plush in between her arms. Plus add the wand with her, no sunglasses needed. :>
*Payment Type ┇* TBT
*Total ┇* 500 TBT Bells

*----------------------------*

*Style ┇* Mini Chibi
*References ┇*


Spoiler: references









*Slight Hair Ref (Just to tell you she only has one ball):*










*Extra Info ┇* Could you have her playing with a ball of yarn with little kittens everywhere.
*Payment Type ┇* IGB
*Total ┇* 15 million IGB

*----------------------------*

*Total ┇* 1500 TBT bells & 15 million IGB


----------



## Kammeh (Mar 10, 2015)

*Style ┇* Single CG Chibi 
*References ┇*


Spoiler: references










*Extra Info ┇* Nothing c:
*Payment Type ┇* TBT
*Slot or Wait ┇* Wait list
*Total ┇* 900 tbt <3


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

Okay! So here's a quick doodle of Felicity for size comparison and general idea. I just basically try my best to plush-ify them. Of course, if you have a specific want like..button eyes or for them to be smaller/bigger you can always ask. ;v;



Spoiler


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 10, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Okay! So here's a quick doodle of Felicity for size comparison and general idea. I just basically try my best to plush-ify them. Of course, if you have a specific want like..button eyes or for them to be smaller/bigger you can always ask. ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Still cutest thing ever haha.


----------



## Kammeh (Mar 10, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Okay! So here's a quick doodle of Felicity for size comparison and general idea. I just basically try my best to plush-ify them. Of course, if you have a specific want like..button eyes or for them to be smaller/bigger you can always ask. ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



This is sooo adorable! :0


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> *Style ┇* Single CG Chibi
> *References ┇*
> 
> 
> ...



Added! thank you~ uvu


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 10, 2015)

Hope it's alright I added my Mayor too >_< If that's too much I can remove it hehe : )


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hope it's alright I added my Mayor too >_< If that's too much I can remove it hehe : )



Not a problem! ;v; it's all good


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 10, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Not a problem! ;v; it's all good



lol just wanna make sure Dx Whew 8D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 10, 2015)

Eh, did you miss my post before. ;V;
I'm sorry if that's rude....

I'm wondering if my couple is alright, or having them separate.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 10, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Okay! So here's a quick doodle of Felicity for size comparison and general idea. I just basically try my best to plush-ify them. Of course, if you have a specific want like..button eyes or for them to be smaller/bigger you can always ask. ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



OMG it so cute! I love it ^.^


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

Ah, yeah! It's alright. c: Not rude at all!

ahh I saw it and noted it down in the list but forgot to reply lZFKhsfimsorry


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 10, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Ah, yeah! It's alright. c: Not rude at all!
> 
> ahh I saw it and noted it down in the list but forgot to reply lZFKhsfimsorry


jdvbdivkd its ok! I thought you weren't accepting because of couples. #/\#
Perhaps I am too hyped for your art.


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> jdvbdivkd its ok! I thought you weren't accepting because of couples. #/\#
> Perhaps I am too hyped for your art.


Nono I just got a tad air-headed! It's all okay~ ;v;

ohgosh

- - - Post Merge - - -

aaahh I'm gonna head off to bed for a bit. c:

Thank you all for your interest! I'll pop back in sometime today and will be sure to get those two prizes done so I can throw open those slots this week. uvu ❤

im excited to draw you all omgosh


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 10, 2015)

*Style ┇* Single mini Chibi
*References ┇*


Spoiler: references



https://41.media.tumblr.com/aa89d5338165bd3dfb51d6fbf9a5a42b/tumblr_nisv685uuo1tqljauo6_r1_1280.png


*Extra Info ┇* she has short hair in the back and long in the front.
*Payment Type ┇* IGB/ items
*Slot or Wait ┇* wait
*Total ┇* 15mil or IGB + items

*Style ┇* Single Mini Chibi
*References ┇*


Spoiler: references



here


*Extra Info ┇* I have to update the reference, I'll let you know I do it ^^
*Payment Type ┇* Items/ IGB
*Slot or Wait ┇* wait
*Total ┇* 15mil or IGB+items

*Style ┇* Single Mini Chibi
*References ┇*


Spoiler: references










*Extra Info ┇* -
*Payment Type ┇* Items/ IGB
*Slot or Wait ┇* wait
*Total ┇* 15mil or items+IGB


Thank you in advance! And let me know if you need anything ; v ;


----------



## Alvery (Mar 10, 2015)

*Style ┇* single mini chibi
*References ┇*


Spoiler: references










*Extra Info ┇* you can get more info on the character here! http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com/mukuro.html
Also, no thing on her horn, please! Blood is optional, and if possible, could she be holding a narwhal/orca plush? Thank you~ c:
*Payment Type ┇* IGB
*Slot or Wait ┇* Waitlist :>
*Total ┇* 15mil


----------



## azukitan (Mar 10, 2015)

*Style ┇* Mini Chibi x2
*References ┇* 


Spoiler: Please draw the red-head in her teen and adult form ^^















*Extra Info ┇* Kana is cheerful and full of spirit. The flower I associate her with is the sunflower~
*Payment Type ┇* RLC
*Slot or Wait ┇* Wait
*Total ┇* $16


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2015)

Edited my original post with my friend's mayor :U


----------



## fup10k (Mar 10, 2015)

*Style ┇* Mini chibi x4!
*References ┇*


Spoiler: references






Spoiler: Mayor 1













Spoiler: Mayor 2








Mayor Pastelle:

























Spoiler: Non-mayor Peony lol





















Spoiler: Mayor 3



I don't have a ref for rose yet ;a; but i will later this week!





*Extra Info ┇* all seperate please  (Like, i just want them in their own individual mini chibis)
*Payment Type ┇* IGB
*Slot or Wait ┇* Wait i guess since slot isn't open
*Total ┇* 60mil igb


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 10, 2015)

Yosh. Updated my forms for single mini chibi :3 Just to update you : )


----------



## tobi! (Mar 10, 2015)

Could I be on the waiting list?


----------



## Simple (Mar 10, 2015)

Waiting list please!


----------



## Witch (Mar 10, 2015)

*Style ┇* Single mini chibi
*References ┇*


Spoiler: references


















*Extra Info ┇* Overall I like sweet expressions, something sad ...
*Payment Type ┇*  IGB, wish list ac
*Slot or Wait ┇* slot, but I think at this point you just accept waitlist 
*Total ┇* I dont know


----------



## pengutango (Mar 10, 2015)

Uhhh... I'd like to be on your waitlist, but I'm a lil confused since I see people posting forms. Do you have to post a form to be on it? (sorry if this sounds like a stupid question.. XP)


----------



## buuunii (Mar 10, 2015)

Can I be added to the waitlist please??


----------



## oreo (Mar 10, 2015)

May I be added to the waiting list for a RLC mini chibi please? Thank you. c:


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Mar 10, 2015)

Waiting list please~


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Waiting list please ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 10, 2015)

haha id love to be put on the waitlist but... qvq you might have too much on your plate now lol

your art is lovely <3


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Uhhh... I'd like to be on your waitlist, but I'm a lil confused since I see people posting forms. Do you have to post a form to be on it? (sorry if this sounds like a stupid question.. XP)



It's optional. If you choose not to post a form right now I'll just contact you once I get to putting you in an actual slot and ask you to fill one out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> *Style ┇* Mini Chibi x2
> *References ┇*
> 
> 
> ...



Did you want them to be a couple or just separate? ;v;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 10, 2015)

well, if the waiting list is still open, id love to be put on <33 thank you!!!


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> well, if the waiting list is still open, id love to be put on <33 thank you!!!



Added! c:

hhhhHHh I think I should close the waitlist for a bit omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I'm closing the waitlist for now because it's getting very full. orz;;

Everyone has been added in order- however I haven't quoted everyone unless I had a question.

Do not worry though! You all were added. ;v;*


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2015)

So I've never really understood waiting lists? Is it like when you're actually open and if those people post, they get more priority?? or would it literally be like some sort of reserve stuff


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> So I've never really understood waiting lists? Is it like when you're actually open and if those people post, they get more priority?? or would it literally be like some sort of reserve stuff



Basically, at least for me, I'm using it so people can tell me they want to order ahead of time since I'm not open yet.

Right now they get priority in order. When I'm open it kind of depends. If my slots are full and someone is waitlisted- they get priority once a slot opens up. However, if they just want on the list for future use due to payment issues or something, then they will just be there until they're ready to order.

I won't always have the waitlist open though. Usually it'll just be the 3 main slots. The only time I can see myself actually using the waitlist again is if I'm too busy to draw/closed at the moment but will be opening again soon. But, yeah. It's pretty much a reserve list.


----------



## pengutango (Mar 10, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> It's optional. If you choose not to post a form right now I'll just contact you once I get to putting you in an actual slot and ask you to fill one out.



Ahh, okay. Thanks for clearing that up.  That works since I need to think about what I want anyway.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 10, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Added! c:
> 
> hhhhHHh I think I should close the waitlist for a bit omg
> 
> ...



thank you so much!!!! youre lovely eek <3333 ill think about what i want for now haha


----------



## Finnian (Mar 10, 2015)

crap i should have ordered i love your art so much it hurts. You are so talented mang


----------



## sailorerika (Mar 10, 2015)

D: I'm too late. I love your art style. I guess I'll be lurking for an opening in the waiting list >_<


----------



## azukitan (Mar 10, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Did you want them to be a couple or just separate? ;v;



Separate would be great, thank you! :>


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Basically, at least for me, I'm using it so people can tell me they want to order ahead of time since I'm not open yet.
> 
> Right now they get priority in order. When I'm open it kind of depends. If my slots are full and someone is waitlisted- they get priority once a slot opens up. However, if they just want on the list for future use due to payment issues or something, then they will just be there until they're ready to order.
> 
> I won't always have the waitlist open though. Usually it'll just be the 3 main slots. The only time I can see myself actually using the waitlist again is if I'm too busy to draw/closed at the moment but will be opening again soon. But, yeah. It's pretty much a reserve list.


Aaaah ok, that makes sense!!

Also I "could" pay in TBT now, but idk if you'd be willing to go 400 TBT on each picture since I doubt I'd be able to raise another 200 within the time you're open, and knowing me, I'd keep missing slots for awhile ;n;


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 12, 2015)

Ahh I can't wait until you open it and start drawing everyone's requests! I can't wait to see how they all turn out! I'll have to lurk here until I can get a spot on the waiting list ^.^


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 12, 2015)

hhHH 

so a bit of an update; I've fallen ill with the flu and won't be able to draw until I feel a bit better. orz;; I can hardly leave my bed.

Itriedsohardtoavoidmysickbrotherbutitdidntworkughhhkldhg

If I'm lucky I should start feeling better soon so I can begin cranking out art. ;n;

imsosorrythistimingishorrible


----------



## boujee (Mar 12, 2015)

Take as much time as you need, your health is important.
Get well rested and drink lots of tea or Soup!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 12, 2015)

Ehh take it easy and get lots of rest. Like Zenith said, soup and tea are the best. Good better soon and take your time!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 12, 2015)

agreeing with the others, please get your rest, dont worry bout us <3 smoochsmooch, feel better!!!!


----------



## deerui (Mar 12, 2015)

do you still have room on waitling list?? ;v ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops i didn't read your previous comment!
Please get well, im sorry you have the flu ; v ;;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh noes</3 Feel better and rest first and foremost<3 Yup tea and soup are a must : ) Hope you feel better!


----------



## azukitan (Mar 12, 2015)

Your health is top priority. There's no need to apologize to us--hope you feel better soon! ♥


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 12, 2015)

hhHH t-thank you guys! I've been downing medicine and slept literally almost an entire day and am feeling quite a bit better! So I should be good to go (if I'm lucky) within 1-2 days. orz I'll just be lurking around the museum until then.


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 13, 2015)

H'OKAY- in my bought of "feeling well enough to move" I pumped out the last 3 things I needed to draw. I am officially free to open slots and start filling them with wait-listed peeps. Gonna wait until midday today though just to make sure the illness doesn't kick me in the bum again.

Only question is- do I go from top to bottom or sort from RLC -> TBT -> IGB hhhhh somanyquestions I know after this wait-list batch I'm going to close a few payment options for a bit and see how things flow. //huffhuff gonna need a break


----------



## boujee (Mar 13, 2015)

RLC then TBT then IGB
That seems fair or however way you think would be faster and appropriate for you, it's all up to you Hun

Also, unrelated, I would like 3 chibis added to my wait.
I also suggest you just continue laying down till you're 100% sure you're fine. Health is still important! Go get some rest missy!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> H'OKAY- in my bought of "feeling well enough to move" I pumped out the last 3 things I needed to draw. I am officially free to open slots and start filling them with wait-listed peeps. Gonna wait until midday today though just to make sure the illness doesn't kick me in the bum again.
> 
> Only question is- do I go from top to bottom or sort from RLC -> TBT -> IGB hhhhh somanyquestions I know after this wait-list batch I'm going to close a few payment options for a bit and see how things flow. //huffhuff gonna need a break



Don't push yourself >: But as for how I have seen many artists do it yep I notice it usually starts with RLC so that's always an option, artists need money haha 8D As for the rest I guess that's up to what you need more : ) Rest well though and definitely break a while if you need to<3

Totally agreed get 100% so you feel tip-top<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 13, 2015)

Yup yup, and cool with that. Like Kitten said, most artists do it. Now stay put and get better!


----------



## azukitan (Mar 13, 2015)

The path to recovery is a gradual one, so try not to overexert yourself ;v;

Also, would it be alright for me to tweak my order? I still want two mini cheebs, but I want to switch out teen Kana for her love interest xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 13, 2015)

Ehh, take me off the wait list and pick another person more worthy.

Got a thread on the go already, don't wanna "promise" to pay you a specific amount and can't do it for awhile.
also because I was ignored huehuehuehue


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Ehh, take me off the wait list and pick another person more worthy.
> 
> Got a thread on the go already, don't wanna "promise" to pay you a specific amount and can't do it for awhile.



Okie dokie- not a problem. ;v; Feel free to come back any time when you're ready~

hhhomgimsorryiwassickforawhileandwasoutofit also im bad at replying 



azukitan said:


> The path to recovery is a gradual one, so try not to overexert yourself ;v;
> 
> Also, would it be alright for me to tweak my order? I still want two mini cheebs, but I want to switch out teen Kana for her love interest xD



Ahh I'm feeling 90% better than I did the first day. Just some coughing and a fever is all now- so I'll be fine if I slowly work on a few. Gets boring just laying around anyway. uvu;;

Yup! Feel free to change whatever you'd like~



Zenith said:


> RLC then TBT then IGB
> That seems fair or however way you think would be faster and appropriate for you, it's all up to you Hun
> 
> Also, unrelated, I would like 3 chibis added to my wait.
> I also suggest you just continue laying down till you're 100% sure you're fine. Health is still important! Go get some rest missy!


I'll probably go that way;;;;

Alrighty~ will do. ;v; Ahhh I'm way better now! Not to worry! Just at the ending stages is all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okie dokie- gonna start filling the slots with wait-listers and working on some tonight!

Considering a lot of these are mini cheebs- it shouldn't take long to complete a lot of these. 

Going RLC > TBT > IGB (still in order of the list tho) so anyone who didn't fill out a form and planned on doing RLC- now is the time to fill that out~ ᕙ( * •̀ ᗜ •́ * )ᕗ

Thank yoou~

- - - Post Merge - - -

awkward laughing because I'm not sure who to put in the last slot since forms need to be filled out //whEEzes and draws


----------



## boujee (Mar 14, 2015)

Phew we, I hope you're perfectly fine! Take your time and I can't wait to see what you'll come up with. Till then~


----------



## azukitan (Mar 14, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Ahh I'm feeling 90% better than I did the first day. Just some coughing and a fever is all now- so I'll be fine if I slowly work on a few. Gets boring just laying around anyway. uvu;;
> 
> Yup! Feel free to change whatever you'd like~



Haha, it's good to keep yourself stimulated, even when you're sick. Glad you're feeling much better now!
I'll go ahead and post a new form, so you don't have to search for the old one:

*Style ┇* Mini Chibi x2
*References ┇* 


Spoiler: Kana and Hiro














*Extra Info ┇* Please draw them together as a couple. Anything cutesy or romantic would be great!
*Payment Type ┇* RLC
*Slot or Wait ┇* Wait
*Total ┇* $16


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh my, well don't push yourself too hard. Should I repost my order info as well or...was that just because Azu wanted to redo her's lol. Just wondering because I am a little confused.


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 14, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my, well don't push yourself too hard. Should I repost my order info as well or...was that just because Azu wanted to redo her's lol.



She just wanted to redo hers. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> Haha, it's good to keep yourself stimulated, even when you're sick. Glad you're feeling much better now!
> I'll go ahead and post a new form, so you don't have to search for the old one:
> 
> *Style ┇* Mini Chibi x2
> ...



Ahh thank you! 

I'll get on it~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 14, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> She just wanted to redo hers. ;v;


Ahhh ok! Derp.

*hides in the shadows waiting for a slot*


----------



## azukitan (Mar 14, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Ahh thank you!
> 
> I'll get on it~



The pleasure is all mine~ Would you like me to send payment now?

@Chibi: Sorry for confusing you! QvQ


----------



## sailorerika (Mar 14, 2015)

If you are taking wait listers I would like to be added onto the list!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 14, 2015)

Curious if you'd ever stream : )? I love watching haha xD


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 14, 2015)

azukitan said:


> The pleasure is all mine~ Would you like me to send payment now?
> 
> @Chibi: Sorry for confusing you! QvQ







wipwipwip sketch qvq it's really messy but all the details will be there
Ah- yes please ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Curious if you'd ever stream : )? I love watching haha xD



Ohh- most likely. ;v; I do have a stream; it's just been a few weeks since my last one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



erikanyan said:


> If you are taking wait listers I would like to be added onto the list!



Will do~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 14, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> wipwipwip sketch qvq it's really messy but all the details will be there
> Ah- yes please ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Oh dear gawd<3 The cutest Kana/Hiro pic uwah 8'D *grabs Hiro for herself huehue*

Nawws just stream when you have time/when you feel like it haha; I just love watching artists process : D


----------



## azukitan (Mar 14, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> wipwipwip sketch qvq it's really messy but all the details will be there
> Ah- yes please ;v;



OMFG, THIS IS TOO ADORABLE FOR WORDS! I can stare at your chibis all day long *Q*
Eeee, I'm so excited to see the end result! <3 /runs off to send you the monies


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 14, 2015)

Boop nvm hahaha, just gonna leave it as is xD


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 14, 2015)

Hhhh thank you for commissioning me!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 14, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Hhhh thank you for commissioning me!!


Ahhhhhh! *dies*
Amazing job sugar~

-----

Eh Sugar, I was wondering if I could add another OC in Mini Chibi style to my order. Because I don't think I will be able to get another slot again lol. This shop is very popular. However, do you mind if I pay this one in IGB?



Spoiler: Here's the OC, let me know if she is ok









*Slight Hair Ref (Just to tell you she only has one ball):*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 14, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Hhhh thank you for commissioning me!!



Sooooo friggin' cute<3 I agree great job!


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 14, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ahhhhhh! *dies*
> Amazing job sugar~
> 
> -----
> ...



Not a problem. ;v; And I don't mind~ AHH she's so cute~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 14, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Not a problem. ;v; And I don't mind~ AHH she's so cute~


Ahhhh!! Thank you so much!! I'll edit my form now and post a quote of it when done! #/\#


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 14, 2015)

Ack then I must ask once more lawl, would it be alright if I edited my OC's refs for their husbands T_T? Pfft shall never have the chance again 8D Hope it's alright and I am willing to up my offer of course : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 14, 2015)

There you go!
Original post link: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...479;-working&p=4683265&viewfull=1#post4683265



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Style ┇* Mini Chibi (Couple)
> *References ┇*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 14, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ack then I must ask once more lawl, would it be alright if I edited my OC's refs for their husbands T_T? Pfft shall never have the chance again 8D Hope it's alright and I am willing to up my offer of course : )




Yup! That's perfectly fine. ;v;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 14, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Yup! That's perfectly fine. ;v;



Thank you, oh great sugar T_T Will update mine as well<3 Boop, oh gawd sorry for the ref amount xD



> *Style ┇*Mini Chibi Couple
> *References ┇*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nard (Mar 14, 2015)

so uhm are the tbt commissions closed or have you just not updated?? ; v ; id really love a sketch but idk


----------



## azukitan (Mar 14, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> Hhhh thank you for commissioning me!!



SPLENDERIFIC JOB! Your chibis are undeniably the cutest I've ever seen! I'm very happy that I got the chance to commission you. I'll be watching your dA for future openings *hugs tightly* <3333333333333


----------



## sugarbun (Mar 17, 2015)

fhsklshls qvq I'm still not sure who belongs in the slots next as most haven't filled out a form and I don't know if any of them wanted RLC (which is first up to be done) hhhh;;;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 17, 2015)

sugarbun said:


> fhsklshls qvq I'm still not sure who belongs in the slots next as most haven't filled out a form and I don't know if any of them wanted RLC (which is first up to be done) hhhh;;;



I hope you get it all sorted : O Not sure how you'd go about asking who wants what hrmm >_<


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi, I'm on your waiting list.

*Style ┇* Small Chibi
*References ┇*


Spoiler:  






*Extra Info ┇* If you have trouble drawing guys, I have a girl OC. 
*Payment Type ┇**IGB*
*Total ┇* 15MIL


----------



## boujee (Mar 17, 2015)

I wanted to pay in tbt . V.
I was going to wait till it was my turn to get a pieace from you so I was just waiting.

ALSO THIS ZENITH


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Well two ways you could do it. Pick which commission is easier/best for you at the time, pick by pick, or pick by first come first serve on the waiting list who has filled in an order (And I know I am the first one but I am just giving you advise! *gets shot*)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 17, 2015)

oh sorry!! ill fill out a form now~

*Style ┇* Mini Chibi
*References ┇* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread -- Bridgette and Edward
*Extra Info ┇* They can either be in costume or not, doesn't matter. i would love it to be a sappy romantic gushy pic <3
*Payment Type ┇* TBT
*Total ┇* 1k TBT

thank you so much!!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 18, 2015)

nvm sorry!


----------

